

Computing the optimal road trip across the U.S - rograndom
http://www.randalolson.com/2015/03/08/computing-the-optimal-road-trip-across-the-u-s/

======
chiph
9.33 days worth of driving time -- that's a fair bit!

You'll want to do this in a car. Some of the cities and routes will not allow
an RV. For example, Washington DC and NYC don't allow RVs on their streets
(just too congested for a 45 foot Class A, with or without a towed car).
Getting into NYC in an RV would be difficult anyway, as the Port Authority
doesn't allow them through the tunnels because of the on-board propane
commonly carried.

